# IKKA And Tiger Claw



## Seig (Feb 25, 2004)

A few days ago, I received Tiger Claw's new catalog.  In it, advertised are the Infinite Insights as well as the rest of Mr. Parker's books, movies, and IKKA patches and Crest.  After speaking with my instructor, he suggested I call Tiger Claw.  I just did.  The response that I received was, "There is an internal problem with the IKKA at this time.  We do not have any of these materials and do not know when they are comming in.  We are supposed to be getting them, but they will not be released to us until the internal problems have been resolved."


----------

